# Dynamo: il mago star di Youtube arriva in Italia su Dmax



## admin (7 Dicembre 2012)

*L'illusionista Dynamo*, mago inglese di 28 anni, è uno degli artisti più visti sul web e su youtube. Le sue "magie" hanno collezionato *milioni di visualizzazioni su youtube* e da questa sera (per i prossimi 4 venerdì) diventano un format televisivo in onda su *Dmax* (canale 140 di *Sky*) alle ore 21,15. Tra le sue imprese più celebri: camminata sulle acque del Tamigi, lievitazione in stile Matrix, teletrasporto di un cellulare, uscita da una stanza oltrepassando vetri.

Ecco i *video* del *mago Dynamo* presenti su *Youtube*


dynamo - YouTube


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Dicembre 2012)

Non mi fanno impazzire le illusioni che richiedono l'ausilio di un complice o di un attrezzo "che fa tutto".
Adesso comunque c'è Dynamo e ci sorbiamo Dynamo però in giro c'è molto di meglio...


----------



## Barragan (7 Dicembre 2012)

Arriva in Italia ora? LOL
E' su Discovery Channel da molto tempo...


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto una parte poco fa, sono rimasto senza parole. Cioè, ha clonato la carta di credito di un tipo (numeri e firma e gli ha letto il PIN guardandolo negli occhi), ha piegato un bicchiere di vetro e accartocciato una bottiglia di birra. Si è piegato all'indietro su una gamba arrivando a 20cm da terra, ha messo in equilibrio una chitarra appoggiandola sullo schienale di una sedia dalla parte del manico, ha CAMMINATO SUL TAMIGI. Pazzesco!

Lui dice robe tipo "la realtà è quello che credete", "niente è impossibile". Tralasciando la solita roba che l'uomo utilizza solo una piccolissima parte del suo potenziale e che la mente è ancora un universo inesplorato, che razza di illusione è camminare sul Tamigi?!?!?!?


----------



## BB7 (7 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION] So che sembrano cose impossibili ma fidati sono tutti trucchi xD La maggior parte di quelli che fa li conosco, a me non piace questo genere di "magia" perchè in tanti trucchi usa complici e questo secondo me è come imbrogliare. Quello del Tamigi è banale, non farti ingannare dal fatto che appoggia il bastone.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION] So che sembrano cose impossibili ma fidati sono tutti trucchi xD La maggior parte di quelli che fa li conosco, a me non piace questo genere di "magia" perchè in tanti trucchi usa complici e questo secondo me è come imbrogliare. Quello del Tamigi è banale, non farti ingannare dal fatto che appoggia il bastone.


Non ha nessun bastone, poi dietro di lui passano 2 in canoa. Su Youtube ho letto che c'è una lastra di vetro sotto, possibile che gliel'abbiano fatta mettere?

Allora è una falsa tutto il programma?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non ha nessun bastone, poi dietro di lui passano 2 in canoa. Su Youtube ho letto che c'è una lastra di vetro sotto, possibile che gliel'abbiano fatta mettere?
> 
> Allora è una falsa tutto il programma?



Piu' che mago io lo definirei un ottima illusionista,sulla falsa riga,non ovviamente a quei livelli,di David Copperfield!


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non ha nessun bastone, poi dietro di lui passano 2 in canoa. Su Youtube ho letto che c'è una lastra di vetro sotto, possibile che gliel'abbiano fatta mettere?
> 
> Allora è una falsa tutto il programma?



Mi dispiace essere così "crudo" ma fondamentalmente si. Diciamo che alcune illusioni sono fattibili solamente tramite complici, giochi di telecamera ecc...
Le parti "vere" sono quelle che comprendono magie con il solo ausilio di carte (che siano truccate o meno), semplici monete e così via...


----------



## BB7 (7 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non ha nessun bastone, poi dietro di lui passano 2 in canoa. Su Youtube ho letto che c'è una lastra di vetro sotto, possibile che gliel'abbiano fatta mettere?
> 
> Allora è una falsa tutto il programma?



Il programma in se non è una farsa perchè cmq bisogna essere bravi per eseguire certi trucchi. Ma sono sempre TRUCCHI. Quello del tamigi è una semplice lastra come mostra questo video:


> Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed Season 1 - Episode 13 Part 3/3 - YouTube


 (Guarda da metà in poi) Inoltre su youtube ci sono le spiegazioni di tanti altri trucchi, come questo con un complice appunto:


> Dynamo Quick Hand - Phone in a bottle revealed trick( Dynamo manolesta ) - YouTube


 guarda da 1.50 in poi. Quello che si sdraia su un piede è il trucco più vecchio del mondo si tratta di un atrezzo fatto apposta che puoi anche comprare. Cmq almeno lui a differenza di Casanova (  ) non frega la gente usando la telecamera (di solito).


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Dicembre 2012)

Se volete prendervela male guardatevi questo:


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2012)

Su quello del cellulare avevo visto un video e l'avevo capito. Però sono fighi lo stesso


----------



## Butcher (8 Dicembre 2012)

Chris Angel non lo conoscete? 
Il tipo che ha ingoiato una moneta e se l'è fatta uscire tagliandosi il polso


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2012)

Io credo che le sue illusioni siano destinate ad un pubblico che le vede tramite video, si usa video editing e simili.

Mentre le persone presenti sanno perfettamente quali sono i trucchi.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè ma ogni mago usa trucchi e complici.... Più il mago è bravo meno facile è capire qual'è il trucco.


----------

